# Video of my emersed set up need advice



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

I set up a new emersed set up a week ago and I need some fertalizer advice. I'm using a t5 light with Flourite for a substrate and a pump system to spray the plants.

I'm new to aquarium plants. I've kept low tech planted aquariums for the past 2 years. I never dosed ferts in my aquarium but I think I need to in my emersed set up.

I have no source of nitrogen in my set up. What should I do for ferts? I'd like to use a all in one. I have some Seachem Flourish but thats it. I don't like seachems line because all the bottles are seperate and it's confusing. Any sugestions?\

Heres my video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=-PRvhvd5U0k


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

thats a nice setup. the false bottom will be convenient long term I think.

hows circulation in the water column? If its pretty good, with moderate flow swirling around that will be best. Using Flourite as a substrate should work out ok, you may want to have the water level at the bases of the plants or at least make sure water circulates around the roots continuously. Make sure water is moving through the containers.

Flourish has a bit of nitrogen and phosphate in it, and it may be enough depending on what spp. you have in there. Otherwise I'd recommend that you buy or mix your own macro solutions and dose those.

The misting - is that spraying tank water or is it coming from a reservoir of purified water? I ask because long term the system may get gummed up if its not spraying pure water. If the tank is closed up well, humidity will be up so you shouldn't have to mist as often. Something that you may face is mold. Some will be ok and it will even fade on its own. But if the humidity is too high and the air is stagnant, you could get some nasty stuff growing in there which can smother the plants. I'm working on a high humidity terrarium now, and air flow is something I'm working on addressing. I've seen some DIY setups with a fan inside PVC pipe, going into and out of the tank - basically moving the air but not swapping it with outside air. This will also allow your CO2 to stay inside longer if you are injecting that.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very interesting setup. I've got 5 emersed tubs going that are much lower tech then that. Basically just pots filled with soil inside a larger tub with a light on top. Any reason you don't want to use soil? 

Also, you might run into trouble with the rain maker. I've noticed in my tubs when the humidity gets too high for too long and water drops fall on the emersed plants they tend to rot. I think there are two forms that aquatic plants can live in healthily, either emersed or submersed, if the plants are kept between the two conditions then they die.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

with a bit of air movement they will probably not rot. This would vary based on the spp. though. With high humidity, its harder to keep mold / rot / fungus at bay but you can find a balance. Some plants do not need high humidity once they convert.

soil is one way to go, another is to use the water column to fertilize the roots and then substrate is just something for them to hold onto.


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah I have the aquarium sealed up realy tight. But I open it once a day. The pump for the rain system has a sponge prefilter. I have the timer set to come on once an hour for 10 minutes so the plants don't dry out. The spray bar I have pointed at the glass lid so it splashs around. The water level is half way up the level of the Flourite. The water circulates prety well when the pump comes on.

Mold is something I didn't consider and after looking at the plants I think might have some. Any ideas on how I can fight it and prevent it?

I have the corner of the glass lid cut off so the cords can fit in the aquarium. I had it sealed up with plasic seran wraped around the cords to make it air tight.

I have a glass cutter and I'm thinking about cutting another corner off to help with air flow. If that don't work should I get a computer fan and hook a pipe up or something?

I'm thinking about taking the plants with the mold and putting them in my aquarium for a while. Its not alot of mold but it looks like its just starting. It looks black.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You don't want it to be air tight. Ideally, humidity should be about 80% or so. Anything more, and you risk mold, emersed plants that grow more like submersed ones, and other problems. About 15% of the surface area should be open. I'd forgo the drip system unless even more of the top is open.


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Thx for the advice. I added a aquarium air pump. I'm pumping the air in with tubing. I set it to come on at the same time as my rain system. I noticed some black stuff growing on my plants. I thought it might have been algae from them being my aquarium. I aslo noticed spots on the plants. Since adding the air pump the black stuff turned grey and half of the spots have disapeared.

When the air pump comes on I can feel the air coming out the corner of the glass lid where I cut it off.

The reason I did the rain system is my plants kept drying out. Originaly I had potting soil in the containers sitting on the bottom of the aquarium. But the set up is in my basement and it gets cold down there. I went with the false bottom so I could put a heater in. I fugered why I was at it why not a rain system too.

I was under the impression that in emersed set ups I would want the leaves and plants to stay wet.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You might want to get a reptile humidity detector. They are really cheap and you can find them at any pet shop. They look like a little dial that you stick inside the tank. It will show you how humid it is.

Anubias is difficult to convert from submersed to emersed in my experience. I think you need high humidity in the beginning and then lower humidity once its converted. You don't want liquid water droplets or dew on the leaves though since this is what causes mold. You just want the humidity really high without liquid condensate. It can be tricky if you keep the light source close to the tank because when it goes off the humid air condenses onto the glass.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

wantsome said:


> I was under the impression that in emersed set ups I would want the leaves and plants to stay wet.


At first, when they're converting, perhaps (_Anubias_ can tolerate very low humidity if acclimated properly). After that, no. As Zapins mentioned, a humidity monitor would be good. In lieu of that, adjust things so you get just a bit of condensation on the glass, not more. _Hygrophila difformis_ is a good indicator for humidity; too much, and it will grow leaves that looks like submersed ones. Emersed, it should look like the third photo here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=62&category=family&spec=Acanthaceae


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok gotcha thx. I'm thinking I wasted all this money on a rain system for nothing. I noticed the leaves that stay the most dry don't have any mold. Is there any way to clear it up? I'm thinking about flooding the aquarium for a bit will this help?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

yep, flooding will nip the mold.
air movement or exchange will keep mold down when you resume emersed growth.
misting has its uses but species mix will determine how much humidity you need. 
trial and error is a good exercise and you may revisit old ideas when they fit a situation 
as long as you aren't out much money, its all time well spent.


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Thx, after submersing the plants will the mold leave any visual spots on the leaves?

I turned the rain system off, should I mist the plants at all? As long as I keep the humidity around 80% or so will they be ok with just that? Or maybe I should just turn it on once a day or something.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Some leaves may not be recoverable, but more will grow back.

After the plants are acclimated, you won't have to mist them. You'd might have to do that for plants growing out of an open top tank in a dry room, but that would be about it.

A misting here and there will probably help in the meantime. You'll notice that on _Anubias_ that have been growing emersed a while, there's a distinct waxy layer on the leaves. When they've gotten to that point, you're home free.


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmm...cool . I had them growing for a week or two before the rain system and they all did pretty well. But I was misting once every other day or so.

I submessed them under water for now to try and get rid of the mold. I was thinking of leaving them until Wednesday then lowering it again. The mold wasn't alot but I want to make sure I snuff it out before it takes over.

Thx you guys have been very helpful.


----------

